# udevd warning message reporting - how and where?

## dufeu

Recent versions of udev {apparently newer than udev-147-r1} now report warning messages like:

```
Dec 26 10:38:16 pyrodyno udevd[961]: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}= to match a parent device, in /etc/udev/rules.d/55-hpmud.rules:139

Dec 26 10:38:16 pyrodyno udevd[961]: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}= to match a parent device, in /etc/udev/rules.d/56-hpmud_support.rules:10

Dec 26 10:38:16 pyrodyno udevd[961]: BUS= will be removed in a future udev version, please use SUBSYSTEM= to match the event device, or SUBSYSTEMS= to match a parent device, in /lib64/udev/rules.d/95-calibre.rules:2

Dec 26 10:38:16 pyrodyno udevd[961]: SYSFS{}= will be removed in a future udev version, please use ATTR{}= to match the event device, or ATTRS{}= to match a parent device, in /lib64/udev/rules.d/95-calibre.rules:2

```

The "hpmud" and "hpmud_support" udev rules are provided by HP in their hplip-3.9.8 printer package.

The "calibre" udev rules are installed as part of the gentoo calibre ebuild.

You can see another example reported in gentoo bugzilla 296788. In that case, the udev rules are provided as part of the gentoo ebuild for "sys-power/nut".

This obviously isn't a problem with udev itself, { >=dev-148} but rather for the indicated packages which are providing their respective udev rules.

In my examples above, I would report to HP for the "hpmud" and "hpmud_support" udev rules messages. 

However, should I report this in gentoo bugzilla for the "calibre" ebuild? Or should I request a bugzilla umbrella entry for udev warnings?

Thoughts anyone?

----------

## gglaboussole

Hi,

I've already report this..

take look at :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=296788

Edit : Sorry... you have already look at it... but I'm not easy man with shakespeare's language...  :Embarassed: 

----------

